# Aliens?  What Do You Really Want To Know?



## Audubon Zed

What do you really want to know?

That's the biggest question...

Oumuamua was just a probe...


----------



## Moonglow

I want to know why they don't use terlit paper..


----------



## Audubon Zed

Y'all were late again...


----------



## Audubon Zed

Moonglow said:


> I want to know why they don't use terlit paper..


Nobody ever said to shit allover the place.


----------



## Moonglow

Audubon Zed said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they don't use terlit paper..
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ever said to shit allover the place.
Click to expand...

Well they didn't say not to...


----------



## JGalt

I want to know why they keep crossing the border and coming here.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

There is no concrete proof there are any aliens. Show me some.


----------



## Yarddog

Moonglow said:


> I want to know why they don't use terlit paper..





Because the rolls unravel in space,  interferes with their aerodynamics and all that.


----------



## Yarddog

BuckToothMoron said:


> There is no concrete proof there are any aliens. Show me some.





Looks like concrete to me


----------



## Audubon Zed

Super Wolf Blood Moon inbound.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Moonglow said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why they don't use terlit paper..
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ever said to shit allover the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they didn't say not to...
Click to expand...


Ohhh...  you guys got it bad.  That was a South American joke.  Haha.  Wow.  Do you know the hospitality industry?


----------



## Audubon Zed

You know...


----------



## Crepitus

Audubon Zed said:


> What do you really want to know?
> 
> That's the biggest question...
> 
> Oumuamua was just a probe...


I wanna know if this guy is one of them.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Crepitus said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you really want to know?
> 
> That's the biggest question...
> 
> Oumuamua was just a probe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna know if this guy is one of them.
> 
> View attachment 239801
Click to expand...


Shhh...


Quietus.


----------



## Muhammed

Yarddog said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no concrete proof there are any aliens. Show me some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like concrete to me
Click to expand...


Holy chit! A petrified alien fossil.

Perhaps they were here before us, but we hunted them to extinction like the wooly mammoths.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Muhammed said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no concrete proof there are any aliens. Show me some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like concrete to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy chit! A petrified alien fossil.
> 
> Perhaps they were here before us, but we hunted them to extinction like the wooly mammoths.
Click to expand...

 
Mastadons too..


----------



## Yarddog

Muhammed said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no concrete proof there are any aliens. Show me some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like concrete to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy chit! A petrified alien fossil.
> 
> Perhaps they were here before us, but we hunted them to extinction like the wooly mammoths.
Click to expand...



their die off led to the Rise of the garden gnomes


----------



## Ringel05

Everyone look at the red light.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------

